
Dynamic Tracing a Pony and Python Program with DTrace - spooneybarger
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2017/12/dynamic-tracing-a-pony---python-program-with-dtrace/
======
spooneybarger
My colleague at Wallaroo Labs wrote this and I submitted while he is still
happilly sleeping (timezones are a wonderful thing). Happy to answer any
questions I can and if there are any I can't, after he wakes up, I'll direct
him here to try and answer them.

~~~
scottlf
Good morning. The world has continued to turn, and now it's my turn to say
hello and to offer a chance to answer questions from HN.

-Scott

